# Cheap and easy way to light tombstones?



## DearOLDDad (Oct 12, 2019)

Do you want the color to change, or are single colors per tombstone acceptable? You mentioned landscape lights. If you still have them color bulbs are available. Although it's a little late now, I typically wait until after the holidays to stock up on everything, including lights. Between Halloween and Christmas you can get many of the effect type lights (swirling, kaleidoscope) for half off or more, then after Christmas there are a lot of LED spots out there. WalMart, if you have one, usually clears these out for a few bucks each. Then there's always film/gel, but I've always been partial to the LED spots. Keep an eye open on CL marketplace, Craigslist, and Ebay for these items, as well. And if you don't need them all to come on at different times.one or two timers is all you need. Just plug them into the same circuits. With LEDs especially you are not running high wattage. These times are also on clearance after Christmas, and big box clubs also carry them prior to Halloween for good prices. For anything on my porch that is covered, I have clamp on and can lights to help with the effects. Again, these can be garage sale finds.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This past year I got super lazy and purchased rope lights from Costco (they were on sale). They work on remote and offer some nice colors and lighting patterns. I used tan J channel (a siding piece) that I spray painted green to hold/hide it and angled at the tombstones. Last year I picked an off-white flicker (like candles) and it looked awesome. Since it plugged in and remembered the last setting, I just set it up once on a timer and walked away for the rest of the season.
A couple of things: You can only pick one color for everything and it only really works if your tombstones are in straight lines. It's also almost impossible to get a good picture because they don't produce enough light for photography. You will need additional lighting around the yard and along your path (which can be good or bad depending on your set up).


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

may not be cost effective, but how about solar powered lights? may also not be practical in all locations

i use a bunch similar to these 









they also give off some uv so my black light reactive stuff pops some

amk


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

Well firstly, yes, it does unfortunately sound like you're asking too much..  What you've stumbled on, is the holy grail of a perfect lighting option..  You'll never find it!

All of them have pros and cons which I'll go through.. 

The options available for lighting up tombstones properly will either be wired or super expensive and therefore will be out of your budget if you want to do it cheaply. You can't have both I'm afraid or we'd all be using them. 👍 

Sure, there are options, mainly what has already been said with the likes of Solar, they're my go to choice purely for neatness, cost and time and ease of setup. I make sure I get really good ones, which cost a bit more, but they hold charge as long as possible and are bright enough to light up my Tombstones just fine, plus if I choose, I can use the colour cycle which fades in and out of different colours or i can lock them on one specific colour... But then the weather comes into play with those and if you get bad sunlight for the night or two before the event, it won't build up enough charge and it can screw all the effect up. Some won't come on, some will be faint, some will run out sooner than others. It's the risk you take..

So this is where battery is good.. I also use these cool little spotlights which are bright enough to light up Tombstones but are run off a 9v battery. I don't mind using them because they easily last the night, but I don't use them for a month like you. Or you could try some of those submersible spotlights, they're waterproof, and they come with a remote and you can choose the colours whenever you like, but it's fixed, not sequenced or fading in and out to a different colour. Trouble is, you say you don't want the expense of batteries, which I get, running them on and off for a month long period. Maybe invest in a ton of rechargeable ones and some chargers?? A bit of expense at the outset, but as long as you charge them during the day, they'll be ready to go and last the night. 

Wired is always gonna be the perfect choice when it comes to maximum effect, because you can link timers, they don't dim, unless you set it to, there's no additional cost, and they have various colour switching modes and colour options. But assuming they're waterproof, which is half the battle, finding ones that are, and that you don't mind the ugliness of all the cords across the lawn from the many extensions you'll have to run them with, which will again detract from the effect, it's the best choice overall. 

So in short, unless I'm missing something and there's another way to do it with all the options you want, I'd either check out what other Battery/Solar options you have available, or up your budget for some good wired option.

If you find a solution please be sure to share it because I'm sure we'd all like to know.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

The easiest and cheapest way to light up a bunch of tombstones is the ole C9 string lights and soda can method. I did this years back when I had a graveyard theme. Worked perfectly!! Here ya go!!!









97 cent soda can lights!







celticmommy.blogspot.com


----------



## RogueSaber (Jan 22, 2011)

Zombie4* said:


> The easiest and cheapest way to light up a bunch of tombstones is the ole C9 string lights and soda can method. I did this years back when I had a graveyard theme. Worked perfectly!! Here ya go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the setup I've been using for almost 10 years now (still using the same cans and four sets of cords) although I use C7s. I will say that screwing in the bulbs by hand is a PITA (have bandages handy😳). The four cords allows different tombstones to be lit on different channels to give a strobing effect with moving shadows.


----------



## Haunted Hans (Oct 9, 2014)

RogueSaber said:


> That's the setup I've been using for almost 10 years now (still using the same cans and four sets of cords) although I use C7s. I will say that screwing in the bulbs by hand is a PITA (have bandages handy😳). The four cords allows different tombstones to be lit on different channels to give a strobing effect with moving shadows.


I love this suggestion, thnx! My question is that since these are outdoor and we tend to get rain over a month long haunt, does the rain not get into the empty sockets and short the string out?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Haunted Hans said:


> I love this suggestion, thnx! My question is that since these are outdoor and we tend to get rain over a month long haunt, does the rain not get into the empty sockets and short the string out?


I used electrical tape to cover the empty sockets. It worked well.


----------



## Haunted Hans (Oct 9, 2014)

Zombie4* said:


> I used electrical tape to cover the empty sockets. It worked well.


Perfect. I’m going to try them. My LED setup is getting pricier than I thought with the 12v converter.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

Do you guys not use these weatherproof socket boxes?? They're a must for covering spare ends and keeping the live sockets away from the weather. Plus you can get them in different colours so will blend easily at night..


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> Do you guys not use these weatherproof socket boxes?? They're a must for covering spare ends and keeping the live sockets away from the weather. Plus you can get them in different colours so will blend easily at night..


I have used those before. They filled up with


Absolutely Obsessed said:


> Do you guys not use these weatherproof socket boxes?? They're a must for covering spare ends and keeping the live sockets away from the weather. Plus you can get them in different colours so will blend easily at night..


I have used those and they filled up with water. So I used electrical tape instead. My display is out the entire month of October, not sure if that made the difference. Not to mention the price difference. Those covers get pricey when you need a bunch of them.


----------



## RogueSaber (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> Do you guys not use these weatherproof socket boxes?? They're a must for covering spare ends and keeping the live sockets away from the weather. Plus you can get them in different colours so will blend easily at night..


I don't. 
For connected cords, I use generic ziploc bags (sandwich size). Cut off the zipper part and down the sides, roll the plastic sheet around the connections, and secure with a wrap of electrical tape. Cheap and works great no matter the size of the connected ends. It lasts all month and gets thrown out afterwards.
For cord ends and empty sockets, I just use electrical tape. One or two wraps over the socket and then a couple wraps around to hold it in place.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

For the last couple of years I have used some simple short led strips which are waterproof and I run a load of them off an old PC ATX power supply. They're really cheap off eBay etc.

Looked a bit Disney last year but the young ToTs liked it


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

I love these things. 








2.21US $ 21% OFF|3w Led Recessed Cabinet Mini Spot Light 110v 220v Downlight 12v Dc Jewelry Show Include Led Driver 4000k Ceiling Light Lamp - Led Spotlights - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I use the 12V version, they only come in three colors, but I order different colored LED chips from ebay and change them out to any color I want. They come with drivers, but the drivers aren't waterproof. The only downside is that they take a month or so to arrive, but you have plenty of time. 

There was someone here that also put an LED into a piece of PVC or conduit for a home made spotlight.


----------



## wrennoir (Oct 10, 2015)

Haunted Hans said:


> I love this suggestion, thnx! My question is that since these are outdoor and we tend to get rain over a month long haunt, does the rain not get into the empty sockets and short the string out?


I just found these Safety Caps online, looks like they would keep damp out of the empty sockets, and they fit both C7 anC9 lamp sockets. I'm ordering some. 








They also have these Socket Seal rubber gaskets looks like would hel keep the wet out of sockets with lamps in them. They have them for C7 sockets as well.


----------



## Haunted Hans (Oct 9, 2014)

wrennoir said:


> I just found these Safety Caps online, looks like they would keep damp out of the empty sockets, and they fit both C7 anC9 lamp sockets. I'm ordering some.
> View attachment 730340
> 
> They also have these Socket Seal rubber gaskets looks like would hel keep the wet out of sockets with lamps in them. They have them for C7 sockets as well.
> View attachment 730341


Awesome. Just ordered some. Thnx!


----------



## wrennoir (Oct 10, 2015)

Haunted Hans said:


> Awesome. Just ordered some. Thnx!


Lucky find!


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

FogMaster said:


> I love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually buy from Aliexpress? I thought it was supposed to be one of those "too good to be true" scam sites.. Or is that Alibaba. Am I wrong?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

If you're willing to expand your Halloween geekiness just a bit, you can create your own lights using Eagle Eye LEDs. They're the inexpensive waterproof lights used on cars. They're small, easily hid, bright enough for tombstones, and come in bunches of colors. The wiring skills you need to make them work as a perfect, "throw one switch and they're all on" option isn't really that tough. We did it, and we're not really all that skilled at electrical stuff. The best part about it is that unlike C-7 lights, they use next to nothing in power consumption. For us, that was a big issue. We kept tripping the circuit breakers with our incandescent bulbs, but don't have that problem with LEDs. 

Static: - A New Approach to Lighting Tombstones for Us was where we first posted our use of the LEDs, and there's a great deal of info to be found there from those who gave us advice. There is a bit of confusion at the start about exactly what wattage they use. However, eventually everyone seems to agree that the 9 watt bulb reference is actually saying that they would give off as much light as a 9 watt incandescent light. Their actually power consumption is far less. 

If you want to see an easy way to adapt them a bit more, take a look at the Van Oaks Prop Foundry video on you tube for a great way to add even a bit more waterproofing and ease of operation. He uses RCA jacks for tying them all together, but they're getting progressively more and more difficult to find. You can use 12V Male and Female 2.1x5.5mm DC Power Jack Plug Adapters. They're easy to use, require no soldering, and are made watertight in a number of ways.






If you want to keep it even simpler, you can create each of the lights with it's own length of cord suitable for where you're going to place them and run them back to a single power source. Here's a decent video from the folks at Stiltbeast that shows you how to do that. He's using even smaller 5mm LEDs, but the wiring approach he's using will work for the Eagle Eye LEDs. You will simply need to do the math to make sure your 12 V power source has enough amperage to power your lights. (It's not as scary as it sounds.) 






This is one of those areas where you can actually DIY without running a great risk of burning your house down as long as you do the math and follow the instructions. I have to admit going into it, we didn't have all the knowledge we needed, but it still worked out well because of the low voltages and wattage in play. Now, with the extra help from all the wonderful folk here, we're really confident that our set up is not only safe, but inexpensive and frugal electrically use as well.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

RogueSaber said:


> That's the setup I've been using for almost 10 years now (still using the same cans and four sets of cords) although I use C7s. I will say that screwing in the bulbs by hand is a PITA (have bandages handy😳). The four cords allows different tombstones to be lit on different channels to give a strobing effect with moving shadows.


I did this same set up but I used Protein shake bottles instead of cans. Drilled holes through the lids with a friends drill press and cut off about a third of the plastic bottle. sprayed a silver metal spray paint inside and sprayed the outside black.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Happened to spot this tutorial on fb today DIY mini Leds
You can buy those 'eagle eye' LEDs in various colours.

I'm not keen on his wire stripping and soldering methods, and would use a better and waterproof plug; but the actual mini spot is a neat build and quite cheap.


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> You actually buy from Aliexpress? I thought it was supposed to be one of those "too good to be true" scam sites.. Or is that Alibaba. Am I wrong?


Yes, I have made about 20 orders in the past couple of years, everything from the lights above, to switches, indicator lights, programmable relays, wiper motors, etc. Most items take around a month to arrive. I have had actual delivery time frames from 2 weeks all the way up to 3 months. I haven't had anything not show up yet or show up broken, so I don't know how their resolution system works; hopefully I will never have to find out. If you can wait for the items, you can find some really good deals on there.


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

FogMaster said:


> Yes, I have made about 20 orders in the past couple of years, everything from the lights above, to switches, indicator lights, programmable relays, wiper motors, etc. Most items take around a month to arrive. I have had actual delivery time frames from 2 weeks all the way up to 3 months. I haven't had anything not show up yet or show up broken, so I don't know how their resolution system works; hopefully I will never have to find out. If you can wait for the items, you can find some really good deals on there.


PS, that was Aliexpress, Aliexpress seems to be more like an Ebay. Alabiba seems more like business to business as most vendors require bulk purchases of one single item, but consumers can order from them as well.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I've used just about every type of fixture and bulb combination you could imagine before settling on a combination of colored PAR or socket bulbs in an aluminum clamp fixture. This worked well for a while as it was versatile and allowed me to place the fixtures on the ground,. clamped to a tree limb, or the side of the house. It was fairly cheap and easy to set up. However I found my self having to purchase a large variety of single color bulbs so I switched.










This is what I use now. They are completely waterproof (rated for exterior use), can be displayed horizontal or vertical, have a built-in adjustable stand, extremely bright with vivid colors, remote control, provide a wide array of dimmable colors, and come in different sizes + watts. They make them in both rectangular and spot fixtures however I choose the rectangular fixture for it's versatility; you can't use spots to light a large area or you will get a circular boarder. I use the smaller 30W for tombstones and small props and larger 50W for entry way and larger props. They only con is they are not cheap compared to other lighting. But I got really tired of my circuit-breaker constantly tripping every time it rained - so it was worth the investment.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I've used just about every type of fixture and bulb combination you could imagine before settling on a combination of colored PAR or socket bulbs in an aluminum clamp fixture. This worked well for a while as it was versatile and allowed me to place the fixtures on the ground,. clamped to a tree limb, or the side of the house. It was fairly cheap and easy to set up. However I found my self having to purchase a large variety of single color bulbs so I switched.
> 
> View attachment 730409
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of LE.. I have a few of these myself with the view to buying more soon.. Great light quality, lights up an area very well and can't fault them.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> You actually buy from Aliexpress? I thought it was supposed to be one of those "too good to be true" scam sites.. Or is that Alibaba. Am I wrong?


We buy from AliExpress. The wait time is only an issue if you're on a deadline. But their products are coming from the same place as the products you buy off Amazon or even locally: China. They use a system that others, like Wish, use. They have multiple distributors vying for your orders. It really pays to look around and find the price point you like for the merchandise you want. We buy the eagle eyes for under two bucks and by the time they're all wired, it's been less than three bucks a piece for a nifty mini-spot. Far cheaper than ordering them premade. Alibaba is the wholesaler arm of AliExpresse's retail outlet. If you need 1000 LEDs of the same color, you go to Alibaba. If you want to order three red Eagle eyes, you visit AliExpress.

I've had really good luck with them, and when something has gone wrong they have stepped in and made it right with a refund. We can't say the same about Wish, which is why you don't see us recommend them. We order most of our stuff in spring and get it in time for summer haunt building. I bounce back and forth between them, Ebay, and Amazon. Not everything they sell is a great deal. The heavier the item is to ship, the less likely AliExpress will be able to offer a good deal. Our 10 Watt waterproof LED floods were found on sale at Amazon for cheaper than AliExpress offered them, and they came two days after I ordered them. We have a very small front yard, so the 30 and 50 watt version Skeleton Crew uses would be overly bright for us. That said, the flood lights have their place lighting up the mausoleums and up-lighting trees. 

So, the take away is shop around and buy according to your haunt needs. Part of that exploration should lead you to wherever the price and delivery time fit your needs.


----------



## GhostwoodManor (Nov 1, 2017)

chubstuff said:


> If you're willing to expand your Halloween geekiness just a bit, you can create your own lights using Eagle Eye LEDs. They're the inexpensive waterproof lights used on cars. They're small, easily hid, bright enough for tombstones, and come in bunches of colors. The wiring skills you need to make them work as a perfect, "throw one switch and they're all on" option isn't really that tough. We did it, and we're not really all that skilled at electrical stuff. The best part about it is that unlike C-7 lights, they use next to nothing in power consumption. For us, that was a big issue. We kept tripping the circuit breakers with our incandescent bulbs, but don't have that problem with LEDs.
> 
> Static: - A New Approach to Lighting Tombstones for Us was where we first posted our use of the LEDs, and there's a great deal of info to be found there from those who gave us advice. There is a bit of confusion at the start about exactly what wattage they use. However, eventually everyone seems to agree that the 9 watt bulb reference is actually saying that they would give off as much light as a 9 watt incandescent light. Their actually power consumption is far less.
> 
> ...


This is very helpful. Thanks for putting all of this together!


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I've used just about every type of fixture and bulb combination you could imagine before settling on a combination of colored PAR or socket bulbs in an aluminum clamp fixture. This worked well for a while as it was versatile and allowed me to place the fixtures on the ground,. clamped to a tree limb, or the side of the house. It was fairly cheap and easy to set up. However I found my self having to purchase a large variety of single color bulbs so I switched.
> 
> View attachment 730409
> 
> ...


Skeleton Crew, did you record any video of your haunt while these lights were on? I'd love to get a bigger picture of what they are capable of before I take the plunge. I've been getting 100W blue flood lights from Menard's, and they are cheap...like 70 cents each...it added a good washed-out tone, but to light any prop up, I had to stake one close to it.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

OldLordSkull said:


> Skeleton Crew, did you record any video of your haunt while these lights were on? I'd love to get a bigger picture of what they are capable of before I take the plunge. I've been getting 100W blue flood lights from Menard's, and they are cheap...like 70 cents each...it added a good washed-out tone, but to light any prop up, I had to stake one close to it.


Unfortunately no video for the past two years due to pouring rain from thunder storms; well actually I have video of the pouring thunderstorm (5:35pm October 31, 2019). Attached are a few pictures I was able to take. I used a 10W that was dimmed to 50% for the tombstone and three 30W at 100% for the archway (you can see the hot spots at the concrete base). I could probably light up the entire front of my house with just 1 or 2 100W fixtures. The only issue I've had with these fixtures is a "rainbow" effect when the lens are wet from rain water (you can see it a little on the tombstone photo).


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

OldLordSkull said:


> Skeleton Crew, did you record any video of your haunt while these lights were on? I'd love to get a bigger picture of what they are capable of before I take the plunge. I've been getting 100W blue flood lights from Menard's, and they are cheap...like 70 cents each...it added a good washed-out tone, but to light any prop up, I had to stake one close to it.


I use many of these color changing led lights. I use 30, 35 and 60 watt. Hope this helps!!


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you both very much! I truly appreciate the pics!


----------



## Hotrodroxie (Sep 1, 2021)

Haunted Hans said:


> I love this suggestion, thnx! My question is that since these are outdoor and we tend to get rain over a month long haunt, does the rain not get into the empty sockets and short the string out?


I would just leave sad burn out or non-filament bulbs in those💁🏼‍♀️


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I did a quickie hack with a battery operated white spotlight one year that I wanted to be red by cutting out a circle for the lens out of photographer’s red colored gel sheet and attached it to my spotlight. A few years ago I had bought several small battery operated strobe lights that had several different gels that came with them to change out colors, gave me the idea for going that route. Nice to have a few to have on hand for emergencies. Now I have a little inventory of colored Gemmy spots but they are all corded so the gels still come in handy for customizing battery lamps.

Thought I'd come back and link to these. I don't know about this mfgr; I've bought Rosco gels in the past. This sampler type kit seemed reasonably priced with a nice variety of colors included or you can find them just by the sheet. Just an idea for someone looking for changing up white spot lights. In general search for "lighting gels".









Amazon.com : 14 Pack Color Correction Light Gel Filter Sheet Colored Overlays Transparency Film Plastic Sheets, 11.7 by 8.3 Inches, 7 Colors : Electronics


Amazon.com : 14 Pack Color Correction Light Gel Filter Sheet Colored Overlays Transparency Film Plastic Sheets, 11.7 by 8.3 Inches, 7 Colors : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------

